# Covid Booster protection period



## AndroidMan (20 Apr 2022)

I am travelling to a country soon where they require a valid vaccine cert to be presented upon arrival.

I had the initial two jabs and the booster.
But how long am I "covered" for?
There is no expiry date on the certificate.


----------



## joer (20 Apr 2022)

You will get answers to that on the DFA site.


----------



## AndroidMan (20 Apr 2022)

Ok. Looks like 270 days.


----------

